
Camille Paglia vs. Identity Politics - y2kenny
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2017/10/05/camile_paglia_vs_identity_politics_return_to_authentic_1960s_vision_where_consciousness_transcends_divisions_of_gender_race_ethnicity.html
======
y2kenny
Full discussion:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-hIVnmUdXM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-hIVnmUdXM)

